# Surrey pet supplies



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

Not sure if anybody knows but I went there today and its closed ,only 2 weeks ago I was speaking to the owner about his new marine fish department and now 

Shame ,it was good cheap and local ,great friendly staff too


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

In my opinion it was bound to happen. A company/shop cannot go on selling products only a few pence above trade price and stay open for long.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Bradley said:


> In my opinion it was bound to happen. A company/shop cannot go on selling products only a few pence above trade price and stay open for long.


I'm rather surprised that the banner advert continues to promote this closed business on the forum. I imagine a pre paid advert is the reason?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> I'm rather surprised that the banner advert continues to promote this closed business on the forum. I imagine a pre paid advert is the reason?


Surrey Pet Supplies Banner? That was taken down a few days a go as far as I was aware. Let me know please if it is still there.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Okay, I know the one. We are onto it, but it may take a day or two before it goes.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Scrolled up after reading this and I see the banner, just thought I'd let you know Kato

Edit: Forget that I didn't read your last comment lol


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/970767-surrey-pet-supplies-closed.html Big thread about it on the snakes forum


----------

